# Wieviel Koi ??



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Also !!! Wenn ich meinen Nachbar sehe , der hat einen Folienteich (ca 2000 Liter) Jede Menge Fische und 2 Grosse Kois ( die er geerbt hat , va 40 cm ) und viele Pflanzen . Dann einen ser kleinen Teich ( ca 1000 Liter ) mit kaum Tief sondern mehr Flachwasser, mit 2 Koi (40 cm)  die ständig springen , muss man sich nat. fragen, was ist NORMAL als Koi Teich , und was ist zumutbar für die Fische . Was kann man mit Pumpe und Filter wieder wett machen ?? Ich denke das ich auch schon zuviel habe , jedoch bemüht bin die Goldigen und die Schubunkin in den riesigen NAchbar Park Teich zu übersiedeln ..................
Gruss Bernhard


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

*Filter*

Hallo Superbernhard,

ein großer Filter und jede menge Technik kann einen Überbesatz,
bis zu einer gewissen Grenze bewältigen,aber Dein Nachbar übertreibt
es,wenn die Koi aus dem Wasser springen könnte es an den Schlechten
Wasserwerten oder einem Parasitenbefall der Koi liegen.

Ich denke Dein Nachbar betreibt Tierquälerei.
Tanzen die Fische Deines Nachbars Stehblues oder Schwimmen sie noch ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!

als Faustregel sett man MINDESTENS 1000l pro Koi an, und das bei ausreichender Filterung. Wie Lothar schon sagt kann man mit viel Technik einiges rausholen... aber halt keinen Platz schaffen...
Wenn die Fische mal nebeneinander STEHEN müssen dann ist der Teich zu klein

Springen deutet auf schlechte Wasserqualität hin

lG
Doogie


----------

